# Panic Kernel issue



## mpcop03 (Aug 24, 2004)

Kernel log looks like this. If I can even get computer to start (ibook G4 with os x 10.4) all I get is gray screen with flashing folder that has finder icon on it that flashes into a question mark. The only way to get the log to appear is if I put the os x install disc in that I got with my IMac. There has been nothing new installed as far as I know. Just recently i have had problems where laptop won't startup it just freezes. Any help greatly appreciated.

panic (cpu 0 caller 0x002E49D0): Unable to find driver for this platform: "Powerbook4,3"

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:0x0009ABC4 0x0009B580 0x00027E10 0x002E49D0 0x002BE53C 0x002BF694 0x002C1510 0x002C0624 0x000AEBF4 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x00F78A00)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1 0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.3: Tue aug 8 18:13:19 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.11.2.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

No debugger configured - dumping debug information
MSR=00001030
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace: 0x0009ABC4 oxooo9B778 0x00027E10 0x002E53C 0x002BF694 0x002C1510 0x002C0624 0x000AEBF4 
Proceeding back via exception chain: 
Exception state (sv=0x00F78A00)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (unknown)

Kernel version: 
Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.3: Tue Aug 8 18:13:19 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.11.2.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic: we are waiting here....



Please help i'll be happy to give any necessary info to help fix, just ask. Thanks


----------



## mpcop03 (Aug 24, 2004)

still have problem. Can't figure out how or why this started. nothing new installed, I just tried to turn it on and it wouldn't come on at first then this started


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would take the system to an Apple store and have a genius look at it.

Peace...


----------

